# Birds Nest



## Maria774 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello! There is a birds nest right outside my house and the mother bird still had not come back. It has been maybe 3 hours and I’m really worried. I think my daughter pet one of the baby birds, does that have something to do with it? Please help, I’m really worried.


----------

